# There's a Fox in the house.



## Fox80 (Aug 16, 2010)

Hello, everyone. My name is Fox and I am a writer of short stories, typically those with a psychologically disturbing or aberrant theme. I'm glad to be here and hope to learn something from everyone's experience and knowledge.


----------



## Tom (Aug 16, 2010)

From one Fox to another, Welcome


----------



## Foxee (Aug 16, 2010)

You'll find a few other foxes in here, Fox.  Welcome, have a cookie.


----------



## Fox80 (Aug 16, 2010)

Thank you both! Wow, two more foxes!


----------



## Gumby (Aug 16, 2010)

We seem to be developing quite a nice group of foxes.  Welcome Fox80!


----------



## Fox80 (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks. Yes, I've already seen six so far!


----------



## alanmt (Aug 16, 2010)

welcome!


----------



## Foxee (Aug 16, 2010)

Fox80 said:


> Thanks. Yes, I've already seen six so far!


No chickens, though. Oh well.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 16, 2010)

Foxee said:


> No chickens, though. Oh well.


 
I've seen a few chicken feathers floating around though. :wink:


----------



## Fox80 (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## Foxee (Aug 16, 2010)

Gumby said:


> I've seen a few chicken feathers floating around though. :wink:


Wasn't me!


----------



## Fox80 (Aug 16, 2010)

[BURP]


----------



## Like a Fox (Aug 16, 2010)

Ha! It's an infestation. It's okay, I'm only a simile.

Welcome Fox80.


----------



## Fox80 (Aug 16, 2010)

Thank you, Fox! Just so you all know: people actually call me Fox in the real world. That is not my Christian name, but somewhere along the line I became Fox, for reasons that are long and drawn-out and thus I won't bore you with details. But I don't mind being "Fox" at all.


----------



## Foxee (Aug 16, 2010)

Fox80 said:


> Thank you, Fox! Just so you all know: people actually call me Fox in the real world. That is not my Christian name, but somewhere along the line I became Fox, for reasons that are long and drawn-out and thus I won't bore you with details. But I don't mind being "Fox" at all.


 That just makes me think of Fox Mulder now. (X-Files)


----------



## Devour (Aug 16, 2010)

Or Fox Mcloud!


----------



## Fox80 (Aug 16, 2010)

I just counted... there are 24 foxes in the member's directory. Unbelievable!


----------



## Like a Fox (Aug 16, 2010)

How unoriginal we are. 
It's like when I dug up an old thread where writers here were describing their physical attributes.

You wouldn't believe how many people said they have green eyes. Or "greenish" eyes.

LIES!!

I really do have green eyes. Haha.


----------



## Fox80 (Aug 16, 2010)

And I really AM called Fox! Hehe.


----------



## The Backward OX (Aug 17, 2010)

Like a Fox said:


> I really do have green eyes.


 



You doing anything Saturday night?


----------



## Foxryder (Aug 17, 2010)

Ha! Welcome to WF. Another Fox... That's incredible.


----------



## Nickie (Aug 17, 2010)

Hello to you, Fox, and welcome.



Nickie


----------



## Fox80 (Aug 22, 2010)

Never mind [post deleted]


----------

